# How does your LYS do it?



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them. 
Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project. 
How does your LYS do it?


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have never been in my local yarn store, so I can't comment.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


I'm always on the look out for different yarns when ever I'm out, especially in new places. I asked at my lys if she could teach crochet as I would love to learn it. She advised me to try and learn it from YouTube , but that didn't work either. I think I need a 1 to 1 lesson !!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

If we take a class at any of the LYS in my area, we have to purchase the yarn there. Almost all give at least a 10% discount. I believe in supporting my LYS's and small businesses in general; so I don't have a problem with it. They usually recommend a yarn for a project class (in different price ranges), which I think is because they are familiar with the yarn and want the project to be a success.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds a little rough and not welcoming and might eventually turn you elsewhere. If you are paying for the instruction it really should be your choice, you are buying the instruction. Also this may be along the lines of a practice or draft, you have not completely formed the idea of what you eventually want later. When you are comfortable with your skill level you can buy much yarn later?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Both of the LYS stores here offer classes but you have to buy the yarn there.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

The subject didn't come up when I took a beginning knitting class at the local LYS. As I understood it, I was expected to buy my yarn and needles from the shop.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think that is unusual, I don't think it is fair, but a common practice.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NMknit said:


> Sounds a little rough and not welcoming and might eventually turn you elsewhere. If you are paying for the instruction it really should be your choice, you are buying the instruction. Also this may be along the lines of a practice or draft, you have not completely formed the idea of what you eventually want later. When you are comfortable with your skill level you can buy much yarn later?


I don't think I'd appreciate being forced to buy the LYS's skeins and equipment when I was already shelling out money for lessons, but of course these shops are hard-pressed to show a profit, and this is one way to pay their rent. As long as I was informed of this fact before I signed up for the lessons I guess I couldn't complain.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I took a beginning class for knitting which included the yarn in the price of the class. I was disappointed because we actually never completed anything just worked on some stitches, casting on, binding off most of which I already knew how to do. We did do a little work on cables. I'm not sure how they do it for a class where you are making an actual item.


----------



## Tax_Lady (Oct 2, 2012)

At my LYS in Rochester, MI we are not required to purchase yarn from her. They offer classes where you work on your project of choice and they assist you. Much of the yarn is purchased from her store though. It is a great place.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Tax_Lady said:


> At my LYS in Rochester, MI we are not required to purchase yarn from her. They offer classes where you work on your project of choice and they assist you. Much of the yarn is purchased from her store though. It is a great place.


And I would think this is the way to get repeat customers. If you force someone to buy something, they will not want to come back. :thumbup: :thumbup: to your LYS


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

My LYS wants you buy the yarn there for her classes- however, when youngsters show up for knitting classes with their own needle and yarn, she does not say anything. If they sign up to come back for another class, she helps them pick out a yarn from her sale rack and gives them an amazing price.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

I think this is common practice, but would suggest a compromise or two. Include the yarn, and maybe needles, in the price of the class if it's just a beginner's type of lessons or give a discount on the price of the yarn if bought for the class or increased price of the class and BYOY. No doubt there are other ways to deal with this issue, and being arbitrary is usually not good business. :XD:


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I can see the logic to this policy, as you would want everyone using an appropriate yarn. As long as it's stated up front I'd have no problem with that.

It looks like the lys closest to me that has classes is now only offering 5-part beginner classes and 5-part intermediate classes, instead of project-specific classes. This makes sense to me, since a good teacher can help with most any project, and the students can work on exactly what they want to make.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

All the stores I've gone to across the country expect you to buy items for 'project' lessons from them. However, if you are there to learn a new 'technique', for example continental knitting, it's always been alright to bring a scrap of your stash and your own needles.

I understand buying the yarn for a project being important, but I'd never frequent a LYS that would make such a pricy request for a simple lesson.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Tax_Lady said:
> 
> 
> > At my LYS in Rochester, MI we are not required to purchase yarn from her. They offer classes where you work on your project of choice and they assist you. Much of the yarn is purchased from her store though. It is a great place.
> ...


 I agree. Better the honey than the stick approach. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> If we take a class at any of the LYS in my area, we have to purchase the yarn there. Almost all give at least a 10% discount. I believe in supporting my LYS's and small businesses in general; so I don't have a problem with it. They usually recommend a yarn for a project class (in different price ranges), which I think is because they are familiar with the yarn and want the project to be a success.


This is the way my LYS does it too. Usually a price break for class/yarn. It's worth it to me to learn a new technique.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

LYS are in trouble ... so, my suggestion is to buy yarn from them when you're taking a class there, even if you are paying for the class.


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

After working for a LYS, that actually had to close due to the high rent etc...I can understand why the shop wants you to buy her yarn, of course there is the profit for her, but I really believe that a class on a project(not just stitches), needs to all be the same that way the project will come out the way the class is planned...kind of like if 4 of us met to cook a certain dish and we all brought our own ingredients, all the dishes would come out different in the end...can see your point, but remember how many of these shops are closing due to lack of profit.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

The yarn for the project is included in the class price at my LYS (You pick the color.) There is no hurt feelings that way.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to say that I'm not impressed with very many LYS' Many seem to have a snobbish attititude, "I know, you don't." "If we don't have it, you don't need it." I know there are exceptions -- I've moved alot, and have encounted very 'user friendly' shops where there were always people gathered around a table with various projects, gettin help from each other as needed and from store employees too. Sadly the one in my town is not like that and since I don't own a car, I don't very often get to the one in a nearby town, and if I do, it's more like a shopping with a freind and going to a variety of places rather than a sit down. And frankly I can't get very enthused about supporting a business that does not consider my needs, much less treat me like a real person.


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

At my lys the classes are a minimal fee and they ask that you purchase the yarn there at a discount, never do you have to purchase needles or any thing else, however she has an amazing selection and they are reasonably priced. I also believe in supporting local businesses! I cannot count on two hands the number of times I Have gone there and basically have had a lesson for free when I run into a problem with whatever project I am working on!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

TexCat said:


> All the stores I've gone to across the country expect you to buy items for 'project' lessons from them. However, if you are there to learn a new 'technique', for example continental knitting, it's always been alright to bring a scrap of your stash and your own needles.
> 
> I understand buying the yarn for a project being important, but I'd never frequent a LYS that would make such a pricy request for a simple lesson.


People actually knit from their stash ?? I thought a stash was for looking at, feeling the textures and softness and for addding to on a continual basis... teehee


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to get a punch in my card for every 25& i spent at mine. Now the lady who is new says it has to be 25$ of YARN! Doesn't say that on the card. I spend plenty on needles and other things there. Whatever.


----------



## reeennneee (May 2, 2012)

I think if you're paying for the class you shouldn't have to buy yarn from her. I think you might look into taking a knitting class at a junior college or a class at one of the local adult high school classes.


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

My LYS has a knitter come in to conduct various classes. She charges $10 or $15 per lesson, depending on the project, length of class, number of classes, etc. The yarn is recommended for each project, but we don't have to buy it there. They do offer a 10% discount for all products purchased for the project. I have bought yarn elsewhere, but usually try to support them, a local business. If they were to close down, the next LYS is 50 miles away. Of course, DH believes I'M the one keeping them open!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

The LYS I go to does require you to purchase their yarn but the six week class is the same price as 1 class at Joann's and you pick whatever project you want to work on


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

We have a local yarn shop down town Morgantown West Virginia, she teaches classes and she has great yarn, you can use your own or whatever. She likes for you to learn. She is a local yarn shop and has a knowledge that no one can beat. She is so helpful and will even mail you yarn if you find a pattern w/yarn you cannot find. Local yarn shops have a hard time making a profit since we have local (you can buy whatever kind of yarn you want, red heart etc) but she has the up to date yarn. They have to charge a price also just like everyone to make a profit. Check out he Needlecraft Barn in Morgantown West Virginia. Great shhop.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I think the etiquette is that if you want to take a class at a particular yarn shop then you should purchase the yarn and pattern from them. I have the same quandry but it is only fair that if you sit at their facility that you should sponsor them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the yarn shops that I have frequented (there are many), offer "project classes" as a package deal. The yarn is discounted to those taking the class. Usually the price of the pattern is also included in the price of the class.

This practice is not limited to yarn shops/knitting classes. Scrapbooking shops, quilting shops and other specialty craft shops offer the same type of thing.

Even gourmet food shops do the same.

I don't view these requirements as an intrusion at all. Shops are in business to make a profit. It does seem unrealistic to expect a shop to welcome goods purchased elsewhere, for a class. Just look at college classes, everyone taking the class is expected to have the same book.

Additionally some classes are sponsored, to some extent, by yarn manufacturers/distributors. A shop will receive incentives for holding classes that utilize certain yarns.

If you do not like the requirements of taking a class through a certain shop, then don't take the class.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

We have talked about this at my LYS and the owner says everyone is welcome with any yarn. Once you are in the door taking a class or just with a group you start going around looking and feeling yarn. And then your husband gives you a gift certificate for Christmas and you can buy the yarn you have been drooling over! She is one smart and inviting lady.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

A couple of thoughts... Unless the owner or one of her staff are teaching the class she has to pay the teacher. So she isn't necessarily making all the money from the fee for the class. Selling the yarn and needles may be her only profit. Also if people are using the same yarn it should be easier for the teacher to teach the technique that you wanted to learn. Different yarns produce different results and that could possibly redirect her attention away from the technique to figuring out how to make the yarn fit.
Would you pay more for the class in order to bring your own yarn? Most of us want to pay the stated amount or even less and bring our own yarn. The lys is there to ultimately make a profit and it probably won't be a big one at that.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Our store requires you to buy the yarn from them but offers a 10% discount. This is a stumbling block for me because I'm hesitant to spend $150-$200 on yarn for something I may not like, master or finish.


----------



## Willowpattern (Jul 16, 2011)

My local yarn store owner does like you to buy yarn from her but does not mind if you buy it elsewhere. In fact she even organises a trip to a knitting exhibition where she encourages us to buy yarn. She also runs a knitting club where we meet every Wednesday evening and sometimes I feel a bit guilty if I am using yarn bought from another shop but as I say, she does not mind.


----------



## borr (May 9, 2012)

When I took knitting lessons last year at a local yarn shop there were several people who showed up with their own needles and yarn. No one cared. I didn't as I didn't know how to even buy the stuff. I took sewing lessons at Joann's Fabrics the other night and most people came with their own material to practice with. I may have been the only one there to purchase anything from the store. Again, no one cared. I usually do buy from where I am receiving instruction out of courtesy. However, the store doesn't require it.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

The best way to learn a craft is to start or join a craft group.Usually in the group is some one that can show you how to deal with a problem with learning or sorting it out.I have just started going to a new local group and we all help one another.Its well worth the £1 for 2 hours which includes tea or coffee and of course a natter.


----------



## Lynn Dodd (Oct 1, 2012)

My LYS has 3 classes a week where you can work on any ptoject you want. Any yarn, and you just pay a flat fee. Most people buy the yarn there, but if you have other yarn that is fine also. We have a great time, some people come only if they need help or others come regularly.
It is Cheaper Than Therapy!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

My yarn shop owner doesn't care...even when she has classes some ladies bring yarn from other LYS..


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I take classes at the Rochester store and it does make me want go back. I usually will buy something while in the store because it is so wonderful.... not sure I have every bought yarn though....



laurelarts said:


> Tax_Lady said:
> 
> 
> > At my LYS in Rochester, MI we are not required to purchase yarn from her. They offer classes where you work on your project of choice and they assist you. Much of the yarn is purchased from her store though. It is a great place.
> ...


----------



## bakercdi (Dec 31, 2011)

At my LYSs the class price goes to the instructor, so the yarn purchase is what the store gets.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

That's how my LYS operates. If you take a class there or just join in for a "knit-in", you have to buy your yarn at the shop. That's why I buy knitting classes from Craftsy online. That way I can use my own yarn and keep the class to refer back to if I need to.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I agree that it many instances the shop owner may not be receiving much, if anything, for the classes. The person conducting the classes - if not the owner - may be the only one receiving payment for the classes. The LYS is providing the space and expects to make their profit from the purchased yarn. Hopefully a discount would be offered for the yarn purchase. It would also be very difficult to teach a class correctly if everyone brought different types of yarn. Some may not know WHAT type to buy and just pick up whatever looks "good" to them, whether it is the correct weight or type needed, and then be disappointed with the results.

Kinda like my late MIL....she loved a dish I always made and wanted the recipe. When she made it for us one night, she complained that it didn't "taste like mine". And, believe me, it didn't! When we tried to figure out why...she "mentioned" substituting most ALL of the main ingredients! For example, recipe called for sharp cheddar cheese....she used American...etc, etc.

I dare say that might happen with a yarn project, too, if everyone bought their yarn somewhere else.



sheriet said:


> A couple of thoughts... Unless the owner or one of her staff are teaching the class she has to pay the teacher. So she isn't necessarily making all the money from the fee for the class. Selling the yarn and needles may be her only profit. Also if people are using the same yarn it should be easier for the teacher to teach the technique that you wanted to learn. Different yarns produce different results and that could possibly redirect her attention away from the technique to figuring out how to make the yarn fit.
> Would you pay more for the class in order to bring your own yarn? Most of us want to pay the stated amount or even less and bring our own yarn. The lys is there to ultimately make a profit and it probably won't be a big one at that.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> ...


I see you're from Hertfordshire (as am I) and I've asked at my local LYS if they do lessons and they don't (though they're always happy to help on an ad hoc basis. This led me to wonder if British yarn shops do lessons. It seems to be a very common thing in the US and a nice way to meet local knitters too. Do any Brits know of lessons happening in yarn shops?


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think my LYS owner would welcome me with "alien"yarn if it worked for the project. I would then probably buy 3 times more than I would ordinarily because she is so nice! Depends on the owner I guess and how she markets herself. :thumbup:


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I would be willing to pay more for my class if I could use my own yarn. I have supported many yarn shops around the country during vacations. I usually buy pretty expensive yarn and would like to use it in a class. I still purchase yarn from my LYS but not necessarily for a specific class. To me the class gets me in the store and usually purchasing something. I have seen by these threads that some do require purchasing yarn for a class and some don't. It about 50/50. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

When you take a class from a yarn shop and the owner is not the instructor they have to pay the instructor out of the money charged to take the class. That is why they want you to buy the yarn. Make the first project out of their yarn and the second one out of your yarn. Chuck it up to a learning experience. Hope this helps in the future. 

Willie


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Here you have to purchase the yarn and pattern or book from them and then the class is free. This is how they get around what you would like to do. I feel the same way. If I am paying for a class then I should be able to use whatever I want to make the project. However your class fee goes to the instructor and if you do not buy the yarn and pattern there then the shop makes no money.


----------



## ritj2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Our LYS does the same thing. I wish it was only the course I have to pay for, but I guess purchasing the wool from them helps keep them in business. I usually buy on line. Love Knit Picks. Their customer service is great.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't think of a single LYS that wouldn't help me if I got stuck on a project! I've been able to bring projects in and get them back on track pretty easily, I guess that's lucky. If I were going to pay for a class, I'd want to make SURE I "got it" before I decided on making the investment in good yarn. I'd try to use stash yarn for a class, kind of like making a swatch. If the instructor has a problem with that, I'd find another yarn store............


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Remember this is Capitalism. Stores are in it to make money selling their product. Teaching classes is a marketing tool for them, not a nice collective, community experience no matter how sweet their smile.

To avoid this conflict of interests, find a local knitting group to work with where you can suggest doing classes for each other.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this is a fairly standard practice. One reason LYS offer classes is to sell yarn. My favorite LYS, the Village Yarn Shop in Zionsville, IN, has signs that this is the store policy. At her shop, the teachers set their class fee and the shop owner sells the yarn required for it. They do coordinate classes with the store inventory.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

They all do the same thing here as well. One shop won't even give you help with a project unless the yarn came from her store.


----------



## najemok (Feb 25, 2012)

I teach classes at a LYS and their policy is that you need to buy supplies at their store. They always offer discounts on class supplies and don't expect you to buy equipment like needles, stitch markers etc. if you already have them. The class fee goes to the teacher except for a small percentage that goes to the store worker that signed the person up for the class. The store only makes money off of the product they sell. I think supporting our LYS is important and buying their yarn when taking a class from their store is not an unreasonable request.


----------



## bimagirl (Mar 13, 2012)

I have completely boycotted a LYS be ause of a similar situation. First let me say I have literally spent hundreds (yes hundreds!) of dollars in yarn, supplies, patterns and books at this shop. A group formed to meet here weekly for a knit and social session. The owner recently informed me in front of this group that if I was to continue participating in this social I was only welcome if I used HER yarn. She states this has always been her policy which by the way, is not posted anywhere. This was a very uncomfortable encounter for everyone present. I have not been back, will not go back, and suspect the money I did spend there weekly will be felt in her bottom line.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bimagirl said:


> I have completely boycotted a LYS be ause of a similar situation. First let me say I have literally spent hundreds (yes hundreds!) of dollars in yarn, supplies, patterns and books at this shop. A group formed to meet here weekly for a knit and social session. The owner recently informed me in front of this group that if I was to continue participating in this social I was only welcome if I used HER yarn. She states this has always been her policy which by the way, is not posted anywhere. This was a very uncomfortable encounter for everyone present. I have not been back, will not go back, and suspect the money I did spend there weekly will be felt in her bottom line.


Geez, how insulting. I can just imagine this lady demanding the knitters hold up their projects for "yarn inspection". I wouldn't go back either


----------



## bimagirl (Mar 13, 2012)

With that being said I do think it is fair to support a LYS by purchasing class supplies in e shop where the class is being held.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Mine discounts by 10%. But you can use what you have too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bimagirl said:


> With that being said I do think it is fair to support a LYS by purchasing class supplies in e shop where the class is being held.


I actually agree, it's certainly an act of good faith on the part of the knitters to give the shop their business. But to demand it and humiliate those who fail to comply...! If a store owner feels it matters that much then they need to make it a posted policy, or include the price of yarn with the class.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Let's do support our LYS and not begrudge them the small profit from the yarn we buy. We get advise there that we will never get at Walmart, Michaels, Big Lots, Joann's or Hobby Lobby. Where else can we go to feel and touch the good stuff?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Years ago when I was a 4-H leader, our girls went to the local shop for knitting lessons. The lady who ran the shop was the only one there, so she closed the shop for an hour while our girls were there. A fee was charged for the lessons, but she donated the yarn and needles and had the girls knit small projects. One of those was a close-fitting hat with neckband which flared into a sort of scarf which fitted under a coat. I wanted that pattern later, and so did my daughter (who had made the hat in the class), but we couldn't find it, so I guess I'll have to design it!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't have an LYS within 25-30 miles, and I cannot drive. I'd be glad to purchase my yarn there for a class if there was one. All we have here is Wal-Mart, and their selection is dismal.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't purchase much at my LYS due to financial constraints. But this woman has always been pleasant to me and has not such policy to come and sit with others to just knit. She gets my support in all the people I send her way who do spend money on her better quality yarns. I never checked on her class policies.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Most LYS have what you need for this project you are doing. They really are not making that much teaching the class. Most of them have you get it at that shop where lesson is taught. I have friends that teach I could ask them to show me how to do with out paying, but if you want your local yarn store to be open in a year you support the shop. My BFF has taught classes I have paid for, she would have shown and helped me, it's called support of my our friends. My LYS owners have become very close friends also, so you support them.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

My LYS in Jeffersonville, Indiana lets you bring your own or buy from her. She has knit nights and knit ins at no cost, she just likes having knitters and spinners socialize and they do tend to buy some of her great yarn, but no pressure. The Grinny Possum is a GREAT STORE!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

For several years now I have been teaching private & group knitting lessons in the comfort of the students homes. Yarn is purchase during my students trips to LYS, craft stores and even Big Lots! My next opening for a lesson isn't until the end of March. Thank you LYS.


----------



## nancy11442 (Jan 19, 2013)

This is a little off subject but....I recently took a class at a LYS to learn to make socks. The lady showed me how to get started and sent me home to knit until I was ready to turn the heel. When I called to set appmt to learn to turn the heel, she informed me she would have to charge me another $10 to show me. I didn't go back for the lesson (watched YouTube) and I never went back. They are now out of business. I think this was prophetic since I'm sure I wasn't the only one who felt cheated for one reason or another. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

Mshabox said:


> I take classes at the Rochester store and it does make me want go back. I usually will buy something while in the store because it is so wonderful.... not sure I have every bought yarn though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay ladies, where is this store and what is it's name?!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

My LYS lets you bring from home, at least for certain classes. I don't know about the newer LYS in town.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I am co-owner of a fair trade gift store in Chicago, where we now have a craft corner with beads, yarn fabric and paper. In order to attract people to that piece of our store, one of my partners and I give lessons in knitting, crochet and jewelry making. I will also be starting a quilting class soon. We do not insist that folks buy from us, but at this point, we are also just doing beginning "how to" classes, without a specific project in mind. We are known for our customer service and for being "nice". Since we're still in business, after 5 1/2 years, I personally think that is the way to go.


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

Try you tube. Watch and take notes.( Book mark the tutorial you like) Then, keep repeating the segment with yarn and hook in hand. It may take time. Be patient. You WILL get it.
Good luck !


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


Every yarn store, and even Sears (back when they use to carry yarns and teach classes) has required the purchase of yarn from the store providing the classes, even when you are paying for the classes...the classes are actually the bait to get you into the store to purchase yarn, if you think about it. This, at least, has been my experience over the last million or so years.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

As a teacher at the LYS, we prefer that students buy their yarn from us. We know how the yarns that are sold in the shop work up , as we want the students to have a great experience when learning a new technique
I have had people bring in old or extremely cheap yarn to learn with and the end result has not been good. My go to yarn for teaching beginners is Plymouth Encore in a light, solid color. Easy to see stitches, nice to work with. Don't be too hard on the LYS for encouraging people to use their yarns.
One example of how different yarns can be had a friend who made a beautiful sweater from yarn that was recommended by the pattern, and another friend who made the exact same sweater using yarn from a big box store. The second one did have the drape or hand of the first one. The second friend was disappointed because hers wasn't as nice as the first one. It all goes back to you get what you pay for. Use the best of what YOU can afford.


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

If I take a class at my LYS I'm expected to purchase the yarn from there also. They are very good about helping knitters with problems on projects not purchased from their shop though.


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

I go to knit at my lys Monday and Wednesday afternoons and we use any yarn we want. There actually is a bin with free bits of yarn people donate. WE chat, knit, chat, give and get knitting advice and help, chat and spend time on our ipads checking out Ravelry patterns. I have learned a tremendous amount there. It is a really welcoming community of knitters and I hate when Monday is a holiday or the weather interferes. I do get a lot more knitting done on a home day with no distractions but I do enjoy the distractions.


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


It depends. Some of the classes I've taken from local shops state in the advertising that the class includes the yarn, needles, etc. (or not) and you know up front about it. You can then choose to accept it or talk with the instructor to see if you can bring your own yarn. Some instructors/shops do this because they want the individuals to be successful and if they are using the correct yarn they have a better chance at being satisfied. Sometimes I think it's a shop or company that is promoting the yarn, again you have a choice. Other times the shops permit you to purchase yarn there or bring your own with a small discount if you purchase from them to encourage buying the yarn at their shop. I tend to "turn away" from shops that "force" or require you to purchase from them as a policy. It just doesn't feel friendly. I'm more apt to take a class and/or purchase from shops that are friendly, open, encouraging, understanding and supportive of my fiber related interests.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Recently a LYS opened up in my town. I paid a visit and was surprised to learn the owner was not a knitter and really had no knowlege of the craft. In fact no one employed had any knowledge of either knitting or crochet.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Our local yarn store likes you to purchase yarn at her store if you go to knitting classes there, but she doesn't require that you use her yarn on the class. That has always made sense to me. We have a wonderfully friendly LYS and she has a great business and her knitting table always seems to have someone there. She holds a lot of classes and doesn't charge for the classes, just asks that you purchase yarn there.

When we travel and I visit other yarn stores, I always compare them to our LYS because the atmosphere is so friendly and welcoming. We did have another store quite a few years ago where the woman didn't even say anything to you when you entered or looked around her shop. That turned everyone off and she didn't last in business.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

My LYS does require that you purchase the yarn there for classes-at least the beginner ones. It makes sense so that everyone is working with the same type of yarn and you can compare individual gauge and knitting types. But what annoys me is that now for drop-in knitting (help and questions), you have to be working on something with yarn purchased there. Kind of petty, I think.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Many times when a LYS has classes, they are taught by someone other then the owner. The owner doesn't get anything for letting these people teach in her shop, so by insisting the yarn be bought there isn't so bad. After all, it does cost money to run lights, heat etc for classes that are held after store hours. Not to mention the inconvenience for a "maybe these people will be customers, maybe not. I think my LYS does give a discount, though.


----------



## bimagirl (Mar 13, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> My LYS does require that you purchase the yarn there for classes-at least the beginner ones. It makes sense so that everyone is working with the same type of yarn and you can compare individual gauge and knitting types. But what annoys me is that now for drop-in knitting (help and questions), you have to be working on something with yarn purchased there. Kind of petty, I think.


Ridiculous. It is impossible for one store to carry every product every customer wants. I do think this will ultimately cause these stores to go out of business. Despite my huge stash I prefer completing a project before starting another. The yarn store I refer to in my previous post specializes in Plymouth yarn and while there is a good selection I do have a live for some higher end hand dyed fibers from some local farms. Again, I'm not going back to her store and know of several others who also are not going there. A knitting social should not be required to use only the yarn she sells. She will sell more just getting folks in her shop. I could go on and on but I think most of us agree - reasonable expectations at LYS are gladly and cheerfully honored. A dictatorship will result in failure!


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

I think from a marketing perspective, LYS's are really missing the point and the best opportunities when their focus is on "making people purchase" anything. If you create a warm friendly environment where people can get the assistance and information they need to work on something they love to do or are interested in learning about, the customer base will build. Even with all the online opportunities and box stores, there's nothing like seeing, touching and selecting yarn in person especially when the shop owner and staff are enthusiastic and passionate about the craft and helping you join in the experience. You WANT to purchase from them and that's the whole point. Those customers are then creating opportunities and rationalizing ways to visit the shop and expand that experience---and you have a long time customer.


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

I understand what you are saying but let me give you a different side of the story. I am a LYS owner. I travel and buy yarns from other shoppes that I do not carry. So I understand that part. But when you join a class at a LYS and the class beginns with someone saying to you "Oh that is pretty yarn. Is that out on the shelf?" You say no and then the owner or teacher has many questions to ask. It is a curtisy to the LYS to use there yarn. Then you may go home and make another using the yarn you purchased elseware. As for the cost of class, LYS doesn't make money from that. That is teachers money. Thanks to all for trying to understand the other side of the story.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


Our LYS expects that you will purchase your yarn there...10% discount for yarn and needles purchased for class. You may also bring a yarn you purchased previously at that very yarn store but they do not want you to bring yarns you purchased elsewhere. This is a policy they started this year. It actually ticked me off since I had taken other classes there prior to the new rule and always brought yarn from my stash. I will not be taking classes there going forward, but will use craftsy.com or knitting daily where I can use whatever yarns I prefer.


----------



## newkntr (Jun 25, 2011)

I understand about the difficulties of owning a small business and many of the issues. If you look at one of my earlier posts I mention the promotion of yarns by shops and manufacturers and developing classes where the yarn is part of the overall class---they are not offensive, it's open and understood. Had I not had the opportunity to learn from professional marketing folks to see the bigger and more long term benefits from focusing on the experience rather than just each individual sale , I might be thinking the same way. I just think the most successful approach is to incorporate a combination of all the techniques. A business can't make money if they give things away but, a combination of the friendly, encouraging atmosphere and reasonable pricing, can create a winning shop.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

If LYS is charging for the class, they should not insist on clients to buy their yarn. This is my take on it. I see a lot of yarn companies have on line classes for a fee. 

There is so much for free by googling and you tube. The other day in spite of instructions on the pattern I could not do a one row button hole and you tube came to my rescue.


----------



## CHARLENEGENTRY (Oct 13, 2011)

I own a LYS and lessons are free with the purchase of supplies. Lessons here are whenever you want them. I have been knitting and crocheting for over 60 years and have plenty of experience helping people. Sometime they come in with something they are having trouble with, I help even if they didn't buy the yarn here because most of the time they buy something from here. Usually they end up being a regular customer.
MY shop is small and sometimes I have to order the things they want. I tell my customer from out of town to call and see if I have what they want so they don't make a wasted trip, and then I call them when I have it. I have also shipped to some that are out of state.
Good customer service is what is takes to keep a shop in business. I have been in business in this location for 6 years.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it is class specific in my LYS some she say's to bring what we have,and others say there is a fee for the class and we need to get our materials there.. it really all depends on the projects also.. 
if she is a small shop then maybe she isn't aware of how others do it. I guess you could take the class using her yarn and then do the project at home with your yarns. Or take one of KP's free workshops and use your own yarn and you can fit the workshop into your spare time ... what ever you do I am sure you will enjoy yourself.


----------



## Ozark Rustic Charm (Aug 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter where your yarn comes from and I don't
charge for teaching...I teach for the love of handwork


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

msyarn said:


> I understand what you are saying but let me give you a different side of the story. I am a LYS owner. I travel and buy yarns from other shoppes that I do not carry. So I understand that part. But when you join a class at a LYS and the class beginns with someone saying to you "Oh that is pretty yarn. Is that out on the shelf?" You say no and then the owner or teacher has many questions to ask. It is a curtisy to the LYS to use there yarn. Then you may go home and make another using the yarn you purchased elseware. As for the cost of class, LYS doesn't make money from that. That is teachers money. Thanks to all for trying to understand the other side of the story.


Ok how would you handle this. I have spend quite a bit of money at this particular shop and only been there 3 times. I have purchased every time I have gone in her shop. I could not tell you what yarns I have purchased there and ones I have purchased elsewhere. So does she expect me to buy more yarn when there is a class I want to take? Even though I have already purchased yarn from her. How does she know what yarns I purchased from her vs from another yarn store. They do carry the same yarns. Becasue of this I probably will not go back there for a class. If I had gotten a "No" answer I would probably be sitting in her shop right now taking a class and probably buying more yarn from her for another project. I am willing to pay more for the class and use my own yarn.This is a small shop and I do not always see a particular yarn that I want.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lynda from Watford said:


> BeverleyBee said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


I know that I Knit in London does classes. I don't know of any others although a look in magazines, on the web may show more.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


Mine does it the same way; I have the same problems with it as you.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

My store requires you take their class, you need to buy there yarn. I try to use my own stuff but I don!t have enough to do sweaters.


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

In my shoppe all yarn has shoppe name, price, bar code on it. I always let folks use yarn purchased here. I do help folks with yarn from else where. I do not turn any one away. If it is a matter of minutes fine. If they need more time they pay for that time. When folks buy from my shoppe all the help they need is free unless they need an hour or so. I do not turn anyone away, but I have lay a way for those who can't dish out a lot at one time. They might buy one ball a week but we have all one dye lot on layaway for them. I have been in business for 23yrs. I have had no problem with folks understanding when we have a specific class they use out materials. Needles excluded. If they chose to have a private class then they do the chosing. I love what I do and "give" away a lot of time and info. But, the bills do have to be paid.


----------



## sallyo420 (Jan 21, 2013)

At our LYS we have to buy their yarn if we take a class from them. They always have beautiful yarns so it is not a problem.


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

NMknit said:


> Sounds a little rough and not welcoming and might eventually turn you elsewhere. If you are paying for the instruction it really should be your choice, you are buying the instruction. Also this may be along the lines of a practice or draft, you have not completely formed the idea of what you eventually want later. When you are comfortable with your skill level you can buy much yarn later?


I know it does seem unfair but small businesses have a real struggle keeping their heads above water. They must stay up to date on stock and if it doesn't sell (at a profit!!!) they go under. I support my LYS because I love yarn and love to see and feel what I buy. I am happy that they are there for me and I appreciate their efforts to stay in business.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

When I taught beginning knitting the cost of the class included yarn and needles. The other tools like scissors, row counters, end caps, etc were suggested but did not have to buy them there. I will admit that many times after the first class the students did buy them at my store. 
I helped new knitters, I also advised then to find a knitting group or form one after the 7 classes were over.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


I don't pay for things I can get for free.
I go to a knitting group at our local library. Those ladies can show me anything I need to know.
Then I have books on knitting, patterns, instructions, abbreviations, OMG, do I have books.
And then there is YOUTUBE. I love youtube.com, it is there every hour of the day or night. I can find almost anything I need to know about knitting there.
Google is my other back up. 
Most yarn stores will show you how to do a technique or two as a matter of goodwill, just return the favor by shopping there once in a while.
Why would I pay an outrageous amount for lessons and yarn when my house is full of both?
There are also FREE groups at Senior Centers, Libraries, Community Centers; look around.
(Sorry, LYS, I know you have to make a profit, but I have to live within my budget)
You could also think about starting your own group....


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Yesterday, when I was at Michals they told me they teach crochet. I know how so I did not join.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe our local shop's policy is the class is free if you purchase the yarn there. If you bring yarn it, you pay for the class.


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

It is so wonderful that folks have so many choices. I have a Monday nite Sit and Stitch but there are no more hours in my week to start anything new.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a commom practice, but when I had a shop, I felt that if I assisted new customers in finishing their project purchased elsewhere, the next project would be from my shop. By not being petty, I developed some very loyal customers this way.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

At the local LYS - 3 of them -, and the local bead store, you have to buy the materials there for the classes, but they often give you a 10% or 15% discount when you do. It makes sense to me to use their materials when you are learning from them.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

there are free classes offered right here on kp you could use stash and not have to pay for the class


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, I do not have an LYS in my area, but we do have spinners, who teach classes at our arts center. At first she would ask us to buy her yarns, but after much discussion, I explained that for a "learning" project, a cheaper yarn would be better, as I'd be froggin' it I was sure. I couldn't afford the class and her yarns which run from $10 - 20+ a skein.....thankfully she understands and now we can purchase her yarns if we want or visit her shop about 20 miles away for different yarns and a discount. Good luck, that kind of business could kill the deal for a lot of us,


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it is a common courtesy to purchase your yarn from the LYS if they are going to provide the space and the teaching skills. There are lots of groups that just get together to knit for charity or themselves - I belong to one - if you want to use up your stash that would be the way to go.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


OUR Local Yarn Shop is also in Florida .........
(Knit and Stitch Boutique - Cocoa, FL.) .........
and here they are very, very nice to deal with..... I have NEVER heard them say that you would HAVE to buy the yarn from them in order to take a class........ I DO BUY (LOTS) of their yarn - BUT I have also used lots of other yarn too....... In fact, the very 1st class that I took from them, I used yarn that my daughter sent me from Her yarn shop......


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I realized just how addicted I was when I started to stress over what yarn I will take with me on my Amtrak trip across the country and I don't even go until late November. How many projects should I pack for? I also wonder if I will have to leave some clothes home to make room for the yarn.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


My LYS allows yarn from wherever, but if you buy in her shop you get a 10% discount on yarn for a class there. Good deal. Smart owner.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


My LYS allows yarn from wherever, but if you buy in her shop you get a 10% discount on yarn for a class there. Good deal. Smart owner.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


My LYS allows yarn from wherever, but if you buy in her shop you get a 10% discount on yarn for a class there. Good deal. Smart owner.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I took several classes in Atascadero California and the first class I took my own yarn. The second class they gave us such a great discount that all of us bought the yarn there. We all made the same thing, like a knit along. It was a very good class.
9a


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I don't know about my lys. I know I don't care to have to pay just to attend a "yarn yoga" which is where you come in and work on any project you have going. Plus their classes are not something I want/need to take. Yes, there is plenty to learn out there, but not from the lys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


Mine offers classes. I'm pretty sure you have to buy their yarn. I hardly ever go there - it's far and too expensive.


----------



## Lucas' mom (Jun 28, 2012)

My town (Romeo, MI) has a LYS that requires you buy your yarn there in order to obtain help, regardless of how much yarn you've purchased (without lessons) in the past. So I have decided to drive 10 more miles to the yarn shop referenced above (in Rochester, MI) called Skeins on Main where they will help you free. They DO have classes and drop-in times for which you pay but the good will they engender is limitless. I simply LOVE the people and selection there. Thanks, I feel better!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


The store where I worked: For beginner classes, we supplied yarn and needles, and the cost of those was basically included in the price of the class. For subsequent classes - for intermediate, we supplied yarn. Bring your own needles. For other project specific (eg for the how to knit socks) you got 10% discount if you bought the supplies for the class from us. Otherwise, bring your own...


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> ...


How are you with reading pictures? I have been crocheting nearly all my life but always wanted to learn how to knit........So I bought a book called "I Taught Myself Knitting" by Boye and it is full of great, easy to follow instructions and pictures. Just exercised a lot of patience and trial and error and before I knew it, I was knitting! I would imagine that they have a companion book for those who want to learn crocheting. I still keep my instruction book handy because it is good to refer back to anytime I find something hard to understand. ....... I have been surprised in reading many of these comments by truly talented knitters that I just dove into some of the harder to master techniques because I did not know they were SUPPOSED to be hard! My next book was "I Can't Believe I am Knitting Socks!" Found toe-up instructions online........ I think determination is probably the most needed asset. I believe in you! You CAN do it! PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE! It is truly exciting to finish your first project.......flaws and all. Perfection can enter into it once you have the basics down pat! I, personally, find it much easier to attain in crochet than in knitting. How about you other "bi-hobbyists"?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Just checked with my LYS(Boston) and they don't require you purchase your yarn from them. Plus, you get a 10% discount on supplies.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am not required to purchase yarn from my LYS in Rochester, NY in order to take one of their classes. I think that is a good way to lose customers.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Monamo said:


> I realized just how addicted I was when I started to stress over what yarn I will take with me on my Amtrak trip across the country and I don't even go until late November. How many projects should I pack for? I also wonder if I will have to leave some clothes home to make room for the yarn.


I frequently travel from NJ to Florida on Amtrak. I have my go to sock book loaded on my I-Pad and I bring my work in progress. I also have a large number of great nieces and great nephews that can always use socks and booties, so I also stash some sock yarn of various weights in my carry-on in case I need a bit more variety.

I don't have a LYS near me but there is one where I travel to in Florida. I have been known to bring a bigger suitcase than I need for my clothes etc., because I know I will hit the LYS down there and bring back yarn.

Don't stress. Bring what you will need for the trip plus a bit extra and leave room in your suitcase in case you encounted any orphaned yarn skeins in need of a good home.


----------



## HaveNeedlesWillKnit (Jun 30, 2011)

This is the common practice at the LYS I frequent in MI and in FL. I support the concept because I want the shops to prosper and be there for me in the future. I have found the cost of the classes to be very reasonable, fortunately.


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Monamo said:
> 
> 
> > I realized just how addicted I was when I started to stress over what yarn I will take with me on my Amtrak trip across the country and I don't even go until late November. How many projects should I pack for? I also wonder if I will have to leave some clothes home to make room for the yarn.
> ...


The socks in your avatar are BEAUTIFUL! WOW!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I've only taken one class from my LYS, but I could use whatever yarn I had on hand.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


I'll assume your LYS has classes just like my quilt shops did when I was a quilter. The shop owner has a teacher come in to give a class. The price the customer pays goes to the teacher.

The shop owner needs to make a profit by selling the supplies for the class. Sometimes those supplies have to be a special order because the class project includes something that is not ordinarily in the shop.

With a small profit margin, a LYS can be monitarily squeezed if the students bring their own yarn, etc., not giving the shop owner any profit at all. I have seen owners give a discount on yarn for students, but understand why they insist the supplies for the class be purchased in the shop.

Denise


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


I believe that is common for most LYS'. Their business is selling yarn...not just classes.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just started a class of knitting with beads at my LYS, purchased from them the materials and pd for the class. The project required straight needles and since I was already stretching my budget at home I used my circulars. I am a regular every weekend and most of the time the yarn on my needles are from Joann's or acmoore. A very friendly atmosphere where everyone helps everyone! Some LYS are more friendly than others and don't mind you using what you already have! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

We can take our own wool, but get wool at a discount if we buy it while there.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

The only LYS I went to here was to get some help buying some needles. I thought the owner was very snotty and acted like I was imposing on her time. I intended to buy the needles from her and I did but I never returned and won't and it was all because of her attitude.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

[quot=beejay]The only LYS I went to here was to get some help buying some needles. I thought the owner was very snotty and acted like I was imposing on her time. I intended to buy the needles from her and I did but I never returned and won't and it was all because of her attitude.[/quote]

This is one of the reasons that so many LYS go out of business. Everybody has an off day now and then but unfortunatly an off day at a LYS can mean a lost customer.
Too many lost customers and the doors close forever.

The closest LYS to me were not nice, it smelled like smoke and was very expensive. She had a cupcake hat on her wall, my niece was pregnant and fell in love with it. I didn't know about KP or Ravelry so I asked if I could buy the pattern. She refused unless I bought the yarn from her. She didn't have the same yarn as the sample so she talked us into something not even close (my fault not hers). Later I looked at the pattern and it was a free one off Ravelry. I never went back and they are no longer in business.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

The LYS around here, prices from $15 - $35 per ball. Way out of of my price range for things that are going to the
schools and shelters. (Nothing against the people & kids)
The price doesn't make the yarn warmer, it's the love that made it.
Hate to see a privante stroe close, bur they should think
of levals cost.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Monamo said:


> I realized just how addicted I was when I started to stress over what yarn I will take with me on my Amtrak trip across the country and I don't even go until late November. How many projects should I pack for? I also wonder if I will have to leave some clothes home to make room for the yarn.


Yes, you will. I left clothes behind in Germany so I could get all my sock yarn home.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Monamo said:
> 
> 
> > I realized just how addicted I was when I started to stress over what yarn I will take with me on my Amtrak trip across the country and I don't even go until late November. How many projects should I pack for? I also wonder if I will have to leave some clothes home to make room for the yarn.
> ...


I have bought new suitcases.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I buy from my LYS if I take classes from them.
They offer a 10% discount on items bought from there for the classes.
At my shop the class $$ goes right to the Instructor.
So the shop is not making any money if folks bring all their own supplies.
You could just join a weekly Knitting Group and learn from them if you don't want any extra expenses.
Or hire someone to come to your home and teach.

You should support you LYS and when you learn the technique then use your other yarn.

It is practices like these that cause LYS to close.

BTW this is an intrestering time to NOT to buy yarn.

I buy yarn all the time without any idea what the project will be.
At least at this purchase you will have a definite use for the yarn.
Robin


----------



## Judy50 (Nov 5, 2012)

My lYS is the same. When u sign up for the class it says u are required to purchase the yarn from the shop.


----------



## RICHMONDKNITTER (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with some other posts.....I don't think that's an unusual requirement. 
When I travel, I seek out a yarn shop and ask for locally produced yarn. Most of them will have some. I buy a few skeins depending on the price, find something to make from it and that becomes my souvenir from the trip.


----------



## msyarn (Nov 29, 2012)

I do the same thing. But when we have a particular project class they buy yarn here at discount. That way we are all on same page. I had one lady sit and knit on an afghan made with WalMart yarn for 2 months. I did help her when she ask and I was available. She now buys all her yarns here. She puts the project on lay a way and works from that.


----------



## Judy50 (Nov 5, 2012)

RICHMONDKNITTER said:


> I agree with some other posts.....I don't think that's an unusual requirement.
> When I travel, I seek out a yarn shop and ask for locally produced yarn. Most of them will have some. I buy a few skeins depending on the price, find something to make from it and that becomes my souvenir from the trip.


That is a great idea👏


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

At the local yarn shop that i use the teacher receives the payment for the class. Students are to buy their yarn for the project. win win for teacher and shop. students have the expertise of shop owner and teacher for choosing a yarn appropriate for the project.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

My LYS let you bring your own and just pay for the class. If you buy yarn there for a class you get 10% off


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> If we take a class at any of the LYS in my area, we have to purchase the yarn there. Almost all give at least a 10% discount. I believe in supporting my LYS's and small businesses in general; so I don't have a problem with it. They usually recommend a yarn for a project class (in different price ranges), which I think is because they are familiar with the yarn and want the project to be a success.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> If we take a class at any of the LYS in my area, we have to purchase the yarn there. Almost all give at least a 10% discount. I believe in supporting my LYS's and small businesses in general; so I don't have a problem with it. They usually recommend a yarn for a project class (in different price ranges), which I think is because they are familiar with the yarn and want the project to be a success.


Ditto my lys.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I must be the odd man out. If I can not teach myself, I join a guild.

I just found a nice LYS in my neck of the woods. It is a nice friendly shop. They had couches and were working on their projects. I do not know if it was a class or just a nice little group of women knitting, but they were friendly. I am happy to say I found what I needed and trying out the turbo lace needles. I went there for US size 4 circular needles in a certain size. Love them, friendly store, I can not wait till my next visit.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

One of my local LYS does not require we purchase the yarn there. I usually do because I like to support a local business.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> When traveling I love to shop at yarn shops and usually purchase yarn from them.
> Recently I asked the owner of my LYS if I took a class from her ( I pay for the class) if I could use some of these yarns that I already have. She said I would have to purchase the yarn from her for the class. I hate to buy more yarn when I have so much yarn I like at home. Plus this is a small shop and she does not always have the yarn I want for a project.
> How does your LYS do it?


I've two LYS and they both require that you buy the yarn from them, if you're starting a project. If you're already involved in something and need help, they don't ask that you buy yarn from them.

Remember this is America land of make-a-buck. They want to make as much money as they can. One can't blame them... but, it also is not fair.

Instead of taking lessons from your LYS, and if you already have the pattern... I know you have the yarn, seek help from online videos and this wonderful forum. You can learn LOTS from youtube.com's videos... and from us all in this forum.

Besides, lessons from LYSs are very expensive... I know, I've had a few.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I must be the odd man out. If I can not teach myself, I join a guild.
> 
> I just found a nice LYS in my neck of the woods. It is a nice friendly shop. They had couches and were working on their projects. I do not know if it was a class or just a nice little group of women knitting, but they were friendly. I am happy to say I found what I needed and trying out the turbo lace needles. I went there for US size 4 circular needles in a certain size. Love them, friendly store, I can not wait till my next visit.


I'm in SoCal too... where is this dream shop? Thanks for the info.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Tax Lady...You have to be talking about Skeins! I live in Shelby Twp and I love Skeins and the staff there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

uscgmom4 said:


> Just started a class of knitting with beads at my LYS, purchased from them the materials and pd for the class. The project required straight needles and since I was already stretching my budget at home I used my circulars. I am a regular every weekend and most of the time the yarn on my needles are from Joann's or acmoore. A very friendly atmosphere where everyone helps everyone! Some LYS are more friendly than others and don't mind you using what you already have! Happy Knitting!!


Your picture of knitting with beads is beautiful!


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

Some cities have rec centers that offer different craft classes which can include knitting. Also, senior citizen centers often have knitting classes or groups. Those knitters are always willing to help a new knitter and you use your own yarn.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow Americia the land of make a buck!
This is an amazing response in a POST.
The yarn companys and needle companys set the price.
Many if not all do not allow discounts.
Addis is one.

I would like to know how many LYS are making money hand over fist.

Just last year I went to the coast and the Yarn Store Owner there works Full -Time somewhere else to help pay the rent.

I'm sure some make a profit but I feel selling yarn and needles is not a Make A Buck endevor!

If it was more Yarn Stores would be in business then going out of business!

BTW I have belonged to my Knitting Guikd x2 years and we even go on a yearly Retreat.

These are great networks if you want to learn hand to hand rather than videos.
Robin


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

What is LYS?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

LYS means local yarn store


----------



## vponce (May 17, 2011)

That's not too bad. I went to a LYS when I was out of town, was only going to be in that particular town for a few days. She had an afghan that had been done in one of her classes, and I asked if I could purchase the pattern, and she said I would have to take her class--since I didn't live there, that was impossible. So she passed up a sale of at least a pattern, and possibly the yarn to go with it, to require me to take a class I could not make it to!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

HoneyH said:


> Some cities have rec centers that offer different craft classes which can include knitting. Also, senior citizen centers often have knitting classes or groups. Those knitters are always willing to help a new knitter and you use your own yarn.


... and, some libraries to too.


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

the LYS stores here offer classes but you have to buy the yarn there. This is the same with the Quilt shops also.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

My LYS gives many classes. They also want you to buy yarn from them. When the class is announced they let you know in advance what yarn you will need and how much it will cost. ( there's always a discount on the yarn.). You bring everything else you need for that class. I feel as if you know before hand the yarn must be bought there and the cost of the yarn, you can choose to go or not go according to the cost totaled up. My LYS is extremely friendly and willing to help with any problems you have with your knitting. They also know the names of all their customers even though its just the second time you have been there. I like to support this store. I would be very disappointed if they were forced to close.


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

josephinemiller said:


> My LYS gives many classes. They also want you to buy yarn from them. When the class is announced they let you know in advance what yarn you will need and how much it will cost. ( there's always a discount on the yarn.). You bring everything else you need for that class. I feel as if you know before hand the yarn must be bought there and the cost of the yarn, you can choose to go or not go according to the cost totaled up. My LYS is extremely friendly and willing to help with any problems you have with your knitting. They also know the names of all their customers even though its just the second time you have been there. I like to support this store. I would be very disappointed if they were forced to close.


Do you go to Stitches With Style? I went there before I moved to Florida, I loved it there!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry, hun I need to change that as for now I am in Oklahoma. I go between the two. My mom and dad are still in California and my little sister is in Oklahoma. It just depends on where I am at.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I asked, too. Owner said the same thing. I then said that I would not be doing the classes because I could not justify buying more yarn after I just paid whatever amount to take a class. 

Then she told me that she did not require it but she preferred it. I still havn't taken a class...


----------



## Cary01 (Oct 29, 2012)

The lys I use was so very kind to me when I first started going there. It was for help when I had dropped a stitch. I was just starting back knitting after about thirty years. Then my Mother gave me some yarn and the shop owner measured me and wrote me a pattern for a cardigan I wanted to do. I wouldn't go anywhere else now! (except to Michael's or JoAnn's to get cotton for dishcloths)


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Our LYS offers classes for a price, options to get yarn from it, plus a 20% discount on their yarn if you get it from them, but we can use whatever yarn we have if we choose.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

As someone else has already pointed out, if the shop brings someone in to teach the class, the instructor gets the class fees and the shop only makes money from the sale of the materials/yarn.

I know a woman who teaches classes at the yarn shop of a mutual friend. She gets the class fees. Depending on how many days the classes involve and how large the class size is she is generally being paid about minimum wage and then has to arrange to pay taxes on that income, as she is an "independent contractor" and not a shop employee. 

The shop discounts the materials needed for the class. So most times this is not a large income producer for either the instructor or the shop.

If a shop uses an employee or the owner to teach the classes, consider this: project classes usually run over several sessions of about 2 hours each session. During those sessions, the employee or shop owner is dedicated to teaching the class an not available for serving customers or preforming other shop duties. At best, it's a "break even" deal for the shop.

When looking for classes that are reasonably priced and will allow you to purchase materials at the retailer of your choice...look into your local community college or recreation department. Many offer classes in knit, crochet, quilting and other crafts at very reasonable prices.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I took classes from our LYS and she let us use what ever yarn we wanted, and the students can work on exactly what they want to make. She knew we would pet her yarn and fall in love. She also has a great selection of books.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

susan heierman said:


> Tax Lady...You have to be talking about Skeins! I live in Shelby Twp and I love Skeins and the staff there.


I agree "Skeins on Main" is a WONDERFUL shop and all of the GALS are terrific......
That is the shop that my daughter took me to - and I was reintroduced to Knitting...... We belonged to a 6-week class which they called a knit-a-long...... wonderful group of ladies, almost all were either Nurses or Teachers..... My daughter & I were the odd men out...... They did help and I haven't put my needles down since...... That was 2 1/2 years ago.......


----------



## Knittingirlj (Jul 25, 2012)

I too like to buy yarn when I visit new places; makes for great souvineers. That said, I don't blame shops for asking people to purchase from them for classes, but, if you are paying for the class and the instructor is employed by the LYS- you should be able to use any yarn you have - especially if your shop doesn't carry the brand or quantity/color you need. My LYS asks that yarn and supplies be purchased there when it's a "free" group - one where it costs nothing to come in and work as a group using the space like for a KAL. Since my LYS has many options and brands available, this doesn't really bother me... I usually spend a bit more than say Michael's or Hobby Lobby - but it's a better product as well.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

That's the way it is at all of the stores I've ever been to. Something to keep in mind though, usually if you buy the yarn from them, they will help you with whatever project you want so if you don't want a "class" then you're only paying for the yarn and they will work with you until your project is completed for free. Also, one store here offered a "class" where you bring your own yarn and pattern and they will help you through it. I think they realized that their selection was not wide enough to accommodate what everyone wanted to do.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

When taking classes at my LYS I have to buy the yarn and the needles if I do not already have them. Hope this helps.


----------

